# oil weight for a vr



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

quick question guys, i always run 10w-30 synthetic in all my vr6;s.
recently a friend of mine recommended me that 5w-40 is better that it gets thicker when its hot.
is this true.


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (4G63Turbo)*

VR6 runs very hot, To protect those Chian guides and the bearings you need to run thicker oil 5W40 is absolute minimum you need. 
I suggest 20W50 in summer and 5W40 in winter


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (PrecisionTuning.ca)*

I always thought that running 20w50 oil weight on a VR would make the car run hotter, making the motor run harder due to the thicker oil


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (rajvosa71000)*

20W50 is too thick and can burn the lifters, 0W40 is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (rajvosa71000)*

No 20W50 will not make the car run hotter, the amont of energy required to move heated 20W50 is very small. Why do you think racers use 60 weight oil in their cars?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (4G63Turbo)*

what does your owners manual reccomend? there ought to be a chart in there somewhere


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (PrecisionTuning.ca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrecisionTuning.ca* »_No 20W50 will not make the car run hotter, the amont of energy required to move heated 20W50 is very small. Why do you think racers use 60 weight oil in their cars? 


For a street car 50 weight in a VR is not recommended (hotter temps isn't the issue, who ever said that!) but hydraulic lifters is.......race cars are different, hence they're called "race cars"!








I still run 0W40 in my race car.......I also have 8.5 litres of oil with a cooler, so there's that!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (gehr)*

A quality 5w40 is perfect for the VR in summer, but I'd pour a 0w40 in winter in your climate.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: oil weight for a vr (bcze1)*

Really though, any quality synthetic will do..but I'd stick to 5w30, 10w30 and 5w40 IMHO. Synthetics are much better for the high temps of the VR. Nuff said.


----------

